# motor dc con escobillas



## Alejandro de Sevilla (May 20, 2011)

Un saludo cordial para todos
No se si este es el sitio adecuado para pediros si alguien tiene las características de un motor procedente de un taladro atornillador sin cable y cuya pegatina dice lo siguiente:
RS-550S-7.2V  NEW CENTURY MOTOR.
Desde ahora les doy las gracias por la atención en leer estas líneas.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 20, 2011)

Alejandro de Sevilla dijo:


> .......cuya pegatina dice lo siguiente:
> RS-550S-*7.2V*  NEW CENTURY MOTOR.....



Ese es el voltaje de alimentación, el consumo (Amperes) dependerá de la carga que deba mover, puedes estimar unos 2 o 3 A


----------



## Alejandro de Sevilla (May 20, 2011)

Muchas gracias Fogonazo.
Ya se que este es el voltaje pero sé que estos motores pueden trabajar a bastante más voltaje en donde las revoluciones están limitadas por las condiciónes mecánicas.  De ahí sale la tensión máxima a la que puedo alimentar.
También necesito saber el par o torque, la potencia en W, etc., etc. pues lo quiero utilizar para accionar una caja de cambios de tres velocidades para equipar de avance automático a una fresadora de sobremesa.
Saludos cordiales para ti y todo el foro


----------



## Scooter (May 20, 2011)

No se cual será el consumo de tu motor, pero el del atornillador que yo tenía era "un despropósito".
En vacío ni se inmutaba con una fuente de 2A. Al final lo usé con una fuente de PC que como sabes da unos 30A o mas por la salida de 5V el motor era de 3'5V, a 5V iba algo mas rápido pero era perfectamente usable.


----------



## jorger (May 20, 2011)

Alejandro de Sevilla dijo:


> Muchas gracias Fogonazo.
> Ya se que este es el voltaje pero sé que estos motores pueden trabajar a bastante más voltaje en donde las revoluciones están limitadas por las condiciónes mecánicas. De ahí sale la tensión máxima a la que puedo alimentar.


Como? que pueden trabajar a bastante más tensión que la indicada?
No sé de donde has sacado tal cosa.
Ese motor, el RS550 es un modelo que funciona a un máximo de 9.6v (no contínuos).Osea, no puedes conectarlo a más tensión porque lo quemas.
Los 7.2v son para uso contínuo.
Que pensabas, alimentarlo con 24v? 

Saludos.


----------



## Alejandro de Sevilla (May 21, 2011)

Muchas gracias Jorjer, Scooter y Fogonazo.
Le pedí una oferta a MAXON  Iberica y me propusieron un motor con escobillas RE-40 de 150 W(que su tensión nominal es de 12 V) alimentado a 29 V para alcanzar las revoluciones que necesitaba ya que la tensión máxima de alimentación la condiciona el nº de r.p.m. que mecánicamente puede soportar y que en este caso es de 20.000.
Lo que pasa es que el conjunto MOTOR+ENCODER+ELECTRONICA superaba ampliame los 300€ y mi poder adquisitivo no me lo permitia.
Quiero decie con esto que SI se puede alimentar a mas tensión de la nominal hasta el límite mecánico permitido.
Mi situación es que, como tengo el motor que les indiqué, me hacen falta sus características para ver si me puede servir.
He buscado en la RED y no he encontrado nada como NEW CENTURY MOTOR y por eso les he pedido ayuda.
Repito las gracias a vosotros tres y a todo el FORO

Muchas gracias Jorjer, Scooter y Fogonazo.
Le pedí una oferta a MAXON Iberica y me propusieron un motor con escobillas RE-40 de 150 W(que su tensión nominal es de 12 V) alimentado a 29 V para alcanzar las revoluciones que necesitaba ya que la tensión máxima de alimentación la condiciona el nº de r.p.m. que mecánicamente puede soportar y que en este caso es de 20.000.
Lo que pasa es que el conjunto MOTOR+ENCODER+ELECTRONICA superaba ampliame los 300€ y mi poder adquisitivo no me lo permitia.
Quiero decie con esto que SI se puede alimentar a mas tensión de la nominal hasta el límite mecánico permitido.
Mi situación es que, como tengo el motor que les indiqué, me hacen falta sus características para ver si me puede servir.
He buscado en la RED y no he encontrado nada como NEW CENTURY MOTOR y por eso les he pedido ayuda.
Repito las gracias a vosotros tres y a todo el FORO


----------



## jorger (May 21, 2011)

Alejandro de Sevilla dijo:


> Muchas gracias Jorjer, Scooter y Fogonazo.
> Le pedí una oferta a MAXON Iberica y me propusieron un motor con escobillas RE-40 de 150 W(que su tensión nominal es de 12 V) alimentado a 29 V para alcanzar las revoluciones que necesitaba ya que y que en este caso es de 20.000.
> Lo que pasa es que el conjunto MOTOR+ENCODER+ELECTRONICA superaba ampliame los 300€ y mi poder adquisitivo no me lo permitia.
> Quiero decie con esto que SI se puede alimentar a mas tensión de la nominal hasta el límite mecánico permitido.


 
Si, y que hay del límite eléctrico permitido?
Quieres alimentarlo a 29v? 
Solo te aviso, vas a quemarlo porque ni de lejos está hecho para esa tensión.



> la tensión máxima de alimentación la condiciona el nº de r.p.m. que mecánicamente puede soportar


A si?
Entonces por esa regla de 3, un motor diseñado para 230v, según tu se puede alimentar con más de 500v sin peligro
Eso es cierto? *NO*
Todos los motores tipo Rs380, Rs540, Rs550 pueden soportar un numero muy elevado de rpm, pero qué tiene que ver la tensión de alimentación con ese número de rpm??

La tensión que se especifica en la hoja de datos del motor es la máxima, independientemente del nº de rpm que soporte.

Si estas empeñado en que lo que te explico no es así, allá tu.. pero lo vas a quemar en poco tiempo.
Solo es un aviso.
Lo demás es cosa tuya.


----------



## Alejandro de Sevilla (May 21, 2011)

Dios me libre de contradecirte Jorjer.
Los planteamientos que hago están basados en mi ignorancia y por eso pido ayuda.
Respecto al ejemplo que me pones de un motor de 220 alimentandolo a 500, tampoco lo se ni tan siquiera si hay diferencia entre motores de alterna y de contínua para esta cuestión.
Perdoname si me he explicado mal.
Un abrazo


----------



## jorger (May 21, 2011)

Alejandro de Sevilla dijo:


> Dios me libre de contradecirte Jorjer.
> Los planteamientos que hago están basados en mi ignorancia y por eso pido ayuda.
> Respecto al ejemplo que me pones de un motor de 220 alimentandolo a 500, tampoco lo se ni tan siquiera si hay diferencia entre motores de alterna y de contínua para esta cuestión.
> Perdoname si me he explicado mal.
> Un abrazo


No te preocupes, aquí estamos para aprender.
Creo que los mensajes anteriores me los he escrito con demasiada seriedad ahora que los miro.. lo siento 
Un saludo.


----------

